# Datenbankverbindung automatisch aktualisieren



## Hartigan (27. Dez 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kleine Frage zu einem Programm das ich gerad für meinen Arbeitgeber schreibe.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Datenbankabfrage in Java jede Sekunde zu aktualisieren?

Zum Hintergrund:
Für unsere Hotline soll farblich dargestellt werden welche Disponenten zurzeit frei, besetzt oder abgemeldet sind. Diese Daten können sich - im Prinzip - jede Sekunde ändern.

Ich habe es bereits mit einer Endlos-"while"-Schleife veruscht, die am Ende 1 Sekunde (Thread.sleep(1000)) wartet. Sobald ich diese Schleife eingebaut hatte wurden die Farben auf den Labels für die Agenten nicht mehr angezeigt. Die Befehle wurden zwar erteilt - das hat das Debuggen gezeigt - aber die Farben in der GUI nicht mehr geändert.

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Dez 2010)

Mit der Schleife und dem Sleep funktioniert schon prinzipiel. Du könntest auch die Timer-Klasse oder ähnliche nehmen.

Das sich deine UI nicht ändert hat wohl andere Gründe. Du kannst nicht mal so eben aus einem Hintergrund Task die UI ändern. Du solltest dich ein bisschen mit dem EDT, Backgroundtasks, Event Notification und Listenern beschäftigen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (27. Dez 2010)

Schau dir vllt mal den SwingWorker an. Deine GUI friert ein, wenn alles über einen Thread läuft. Über den Worker bekommst du einfach eine asynchronität zustande, mit der du gut arbeiten kannst.


----------



## Hartigan (30. Dez 2010)

Super.
Vielen Dank euch beiden.

Mit Tomates Lösung hats wunderbar funktioniert.


----------

